
Optimizing My Digital Content Consumption - leerob
https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/blog/optimizing-my-digital-content-consumption/
======
FightingTaco
Personally, I prefer Pocket over Instapaper, but the value I gain from using
it is largely the same as the points you make.

I've also explored using native Mac RSS reader apps such as Leaf or News
Explorer because you can view the original article directly in the app if the
parsed formatting is off.

~~~
leerob
So far most of the articles I've read have been formatted correctly, but I'm
guessing it would miss out on things like syntax highlighting, which can be
really helpful in a code dense article.

